# Plants drooping and I'm sure its my fault



## Tater (Apr 12, 2008)

How can I save her, no discolouration in the leaves yet but serious wilting.  I put them under a 430 watt HPS today and temps are good more than adequate fresh air and exhast.  But I did one of the plants in the tub today because I planted them to close together.  If it is root damage, will the plant recover or am I better off just cutting it a part and taking clones and hoping for the best.


----------



## smokybear (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi Tater. Do you have any pics of the plant? It could be overwatering...It's hard to tell without a pic though. How close are they to the light? Could just be some shock from transplant. Some pics please. I wish you the best of luck with her. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Tater (Apr 12, 2008)

Ok 2 minutes I'll grab the camera


----------



## Tater (Apr 12, 2008)

Here's some pics I know it dosen't look like much but this happened in the last hour.  I also changed out the resivoir today as well, PH is fine and temps are at 30 C 

Please tell me it will all be ok :cry:


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Apr 12, 2008)

I'd clone it down to almost nothing and reveg it... the smaller the plant it is, the ratio of root mass to plant mass will enable the girl to spring back a lot faster and easier  ... and you could fill up those empty cups :hubba:


----------



## Fretless (Apr 12, 2008)

If the only factor that has changed is the HPS light, I suspect the light.  Back off the HPS light ASAP, and give the plants several days to adjust to it, moving them closer gradually, so they can get their HPS legs.


----------



## Hick (Apr 12, 2008)

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> I'd clone it down to almost nothing and reveg it... the smaller the plant it is, the ratio of root mass to plant mass will enable the girl to spring back a lot faster and easier  ... and you could fill up those empty cups :hubba:



Hmmm, I've never had much luck cloning an already ill plant. IMHO you need a healthy donor in order to achieve a very high success rate.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Apr 12, 2008)

yes... chances are the clones wouldn't take... it's a crapshot... if they do... bonus, but... by removing some of the plant mass like I said, one would give the sick plant a better chance at recovery


----------



## Tater (Apr 12, 2008)

If thats true then its worth a shot.  I'll give it a few hours and see how she's doing.  I'll post back with an update thanks for all the help guys.


----------



## smokybear (Apr 12, 2008)

I wish you the best of luck. Take care and be safe. Keep us posted.


----------



## Ettesun (Apr 12, 2008)

Tater said:
			
		

> Here's some pics I know it dosen't look like much but this happened in the last hour.  I also changed out the resivoir today as well, PH is fine and temps are at 30 C
> 
> Please tell me it will all be ok :cry:


:ciao:
How about giving it some darkness to cool off for a while...  Can't hurt.  Shoud perk up when it cools down a bit.  I think it looks shocked like mine do from being put outside 24/7 too fast...  just a thought.  Not sure, but figure you might try...
Good Luck to you.  Let us know.  
eace:

I just read that BEARFOOTBOB said to back off the lights...  yes, I agree with that...  I think it's the lights also.  I hadn't read his post before I posted.:doh:


----------



## snuggles (Apr 12, 2008)

I see water droplets on some plants. Are you spraying them with something? With the lights on?


----------



## massproducer (Apr 12, 2008)

Tater said:
			
		

> Here's some pics I know it dosen't look like much but this happened in the last hour. I also changed out the resivoir today as well, PH is fine and temps are at 30 C
> 
> Please tell me it will all be ok :cry:


 
WOW bro, if you are growing in a DWC(bubbler) and your temps are 30c, your plants are recieving not enough dissolved Oxygen.  What is your water temp?

If you are growing DWC you need to lower your temps to around 20-25c, this is a must in DWC because it is very easy for pathagens to ruin your crop.  Look at your roots and tell me what they look like?


----------



## snuggles (Apr 12, 2008)

massproducer said:
			
		

> WOW bro, if you are growing in a DWC(bubbler) and your temps are 30c, your plants are recieving not enough dissolved Oxygen.  What is your water temp?
> 
> If you are growing DWC you need to lower your temps to around 20-25c, this is a must in DWC because it is very easy for pathagens to ruin your crop.  Look at your roots and tell me what they look like?



and what they smell like. good catch, unfortunately I'm an American and I don't know celcius...system failed me again LOL.


----------



## massproducer (Apr 12, 2008)

30c is around 86F

here is an online conversion thingamabob

hxxp://www.onlineconversion.com/temperature.htm

just replace the xx with tt


----------



## snuggles (Apr 12, 2008)

If you can't get temps down here's a trick take some small bottles fill them with water and freeze then stick in res. it will buy you some time. Make sure the bottles are sealed, don't wanna mess up the pH.


----------



## Tater (Apr 12, 2008)

Rez temps are always about 5-8 degrees cooler because I run a constant cycle of frozen pop bottles .  I doubled up and dropped the rez temps to 22 for a few hours and moved the hps back a bit.  I also diluted the neutrient solution so I'm not sure which one fixed it but they are all looking happy again except for the one in the middle at the back.  She's in good shape but lost a few leaves other than that she's sturdy again and the limbs are firm and all the leaves have uncurled.  Wilting averted!  Nice job gents.

PS: its an aero/DWC hybrid system so the roots are getting plenty of dissolved O2.


----------



## Tater (Apr 12, 2008)

Mass producer:  Roots look white very little colour at all.  They are sooper long and have a big mass at the bottom.


----------



## massproducer (Apr 12, 2008)

sounds good tater, I suspect that a combination of all of the things helped.  I usually grow in a variation of DWC, called bio-buckets, I like to keep my rez temps at about 70F, thats around 20-22c, this is around the optimal rez temp for dwc because as the water temp rises, the water looses its ability to hold dissolved oxygen.  At 30c there is like a quarter of the dissolved oxygen availible that would be availible at 20c.

The problem is that if you drop the rez temps too much, say below 65F plant growth will slow, at 85F pathegens and bactaria become active.  These are not major problems with other hydro systems but with DWC, root rot and root damage is a very real part of life, and need to be kept in check.  Pathegens do not start to hatch until around 80F, so this tells me, keep the rez under 80

So based on D.O and potential pathegen problems, it is best to try and keep those rez temps some where around 20c and for sure under 25c


----------



## massproducer (Apr 12, 2008)

Another thing that will become your friend growing hydroponically, especially DWC is H2O2, or hydrogen Peroxide.  This helps oxygenate your water and it will also help kill and control pathegens


----------



## massproducer (Apr 12, 2008)

Tater said:
			
		

> Mass producer: Roots look white very little colour at all. They are sooper long and have a big mass at the bottom.


 
Kind of like this:

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=3104&d=1144107212

I love DWC


----------



## Tater (Apr 12, 2008)

Yeah just like that.  Even the same tinge.


----------



## lyfr (Apr 12, 2008)

massproducer said:
			
		

> Another thing that will become your friend growing hydroponically, especially DWC is H2O2, or hydrogen Peroxide. This helps oxygenate your water and it will also help kill and control pathegens


 i just started using H2O2 this gro w and what a differance! everythings much cleaner.


----------



## snuggles (Apr 13, 2008)

Make sure your nutes work with h2o2, some nutes don't so double check otherwise you aren't helping the situation.


----------



## massproducer (Apr 13, 2008)

snuggles said:
			
		

> Make sure your nutes work with h2o2, some nutes don't so double check otherwise you aren't helping the situation.


 
Which nutes don't work with H2O2?  I have never heard this before.  All that it is, is water with an extra oxygen atom hence H202, where water is H2O.  You have to make sure that you get food grade from your garden or hydro store


----------



## snuggles (Apr 13, 2008)

Q:  Can I use hydrogen peroxide with Hydroguard?
					A:  No, hydrogen peroxide will kill off the beneficial microorganisms present in Hydroguard. 



 					Q:  Can I use hydrogen peroxide with Pure Blend Pro or Liquid Karma?
					A:  No, hydrogen peroxide will kill off the beneficial microorganisms present in Pure Blend Pro and Liquid Karma.



To verify go here
hxxp://www.americanagritech.com/faq/faq.asp#6

I was telling my friend who owns the hydroshop about how I was going to use h2o2 and he knows what nutes I use and he pulled that up for me LOL woops I said. Also I don't know all the nutes it may affect but h2o2 kills all bacteria even beneficial and some nutes and supplements make little bacteria enviornments that help the plant and then h2o2 comes along and does his job which is to kill all bacteria.

If the nutes are good with h2o2 you're golden, h2o2 is awesome at keeping things clean. And it adds that extra 02, massproducer knows his stuff.

Also I don't know about all the nutes but I'm sure there is some info on the web and some people here who know too...maybe start a different thread so we can all learn from it, like I said I don't know which nutes/supplements are good with it and which aren't.


----------



## Tater (Apr 19, 2008)

Hey guys I was away for 5 days but you should see how well the ladies did under that HPS.  Thanks for all the help and quick responses.  If you want to check out the ladies hit up my signature.


----------



## massproducer (Apr 19, 2008)

Good job tater, keep us updated


----------



## Tater (Apr 19, 2008)

Will do I'm setting up a new room today so stay tuned!


----------



## snuggles (Apr 21, 2008)

Sorry I was away for the weekend LOL not really I was actually away in my yard. Anyways I saw the journal and things look good. Having fun yet?


----------

